# Best brand of clippers you use...



## ~Dan (Mar 19, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a good brand of clippers that they use? I had a set of Wahl Iron Horse clippers and they died, so I am looking to purchase a new one now that I can clip bridle paths, facial hair, legs, etc. I would prefer a pair that is cordless so I can clip anywhere, and I won't need to worry about cords snaking across the ground. Any information would be greatly appreciated!!

Dan.


----------



## ruffian (Mar 19, 2012)

The cord is a pain, but I wouldn't trade my Double K's for anything!


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 19, 2012)

Laube Lazors


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 19, 2012)

Oops... anyway, the Laube Lazors do have a cordless option, and the cordless clippers work great. Corded of course is less expensive. I've used the cordless one for years, and the batteries have held up great.

Andrea


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 19, 2012)

For what you want the Wahl Bravura is a great choice. Cordless option. For tougher clip jobs I use the Wahl Storm 2. Will not go back to Double Ks.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 19, 2012)

I love my Wahl Chromados--used them for 7 years now & they're still going! I just bought a Wahl Arco which people say is just as good as the Chromado (I hope they are right!)


----------



## Katiean (Mar 19, 2012)

ANDIS. I have had them for 6 years and never had to have them serviced. I Body clip 4 horses every year. I trim bridle paths every 3-4 weeks on 4 horses. I clip my poodle. I have also body clipped extra horses for others each year. These clippers have been wonderful. I did buy a pair of Osters that were used. I had them rebuilt and I tossed them in the tack bucket after trying to trim a bridle path.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 19, 2012)

The Chromados are good too. Used them when I helped with spays and neuters on dogs and cats. Haven't tried the Arco. I've heard a lot of groomers like the Andis but have personally not used them. I agree on the Osters, never liked them nor the blades.


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 20, 2012)

I haven't really tried cordless, but love my andis ag clippers. I actually have 4 sets because we clip a lot of horses every spring and sometimes we are clipping as many as 3 at a time. I did get a set of double k's that I love. They seem to clip through anything, but usually only use them for the first clipping of the year and then the andis ag's get used for all show clipping the rest of the year because the cable on the double k is a bit harder for me to use.


----------



## starlasstable (Mar 20, 2012)

Andis AG, best clippers ever. And I just got all my blades sharpened and my clipper serviced by Northern Tails and they are absolutely the best people to send your clipping equip. to! He even included a DVD which I didn't watch for awhile, thought to myself that I had clipped for years. WELL, I watched it and couldn't believe all the advice he gave! I learned a whole bunch of things!

I will never let another Oster on the property. In my opinion they are trash.


----------



## little lady (Mar 20, 2012)

I love my Andis AGC 2 speed clippers!!!!


----------



## roxy's_mom (Mar 20, 2012)

*I **highly suggest **the Andis AGC 2 speed clippers - loved them!* My old pair lasted 7 years until they died - clipped many horses and cows with that pair. I bought an Oster Turbo 2 speed clipper and new blades to replace my Andis and I now regret buying them - complete junk!! - can't even do a head/neck or even bridle path clip with them. Will never buy Oster again.


----------



## Hawks_Eye_Minis (Mar 21, 2012)

I have the Oster A5 double speed and i actually need to go look for the reciept cuz i used them to clip hawk once last year and nemo this year and there already dead im NOT impressed


----------



## threeten (Mar 21, 2012)

Oster blades are the worst! I love the Andis blades and my double K clipper.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 21, 2012)

I have Double Ks that I use for body clipping but the Laube Speed Feed Cordless adjustable clippers are the BEST for touch-up, heads, legs, taking to shows, etc, etc. You don't need to swap blades to clip heads as they adjust (and show which size blade you are using!) from like 8 up to 40. I just ordered a new set because I lost the old ones. But if they turn up someday, i will have lots of extra batteries and blades!


----------



## T'sMinis (Mar 21, 2012)

Only Andis AGC 2 speed here....love them!!!!


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you for all of the suggestions, everyone!! I will write them all down and investigate them further!! I would really like something that I can use for anything on my horses, so some of these sound like they should work quite well.






Dan.


----------



## Sandy B (Mar 24, 2012)

Love my Laube Cordless two speed clippers. They run much cooler than many other brands and I have used them every for body clipping our minis. The battery lasts a long time before needing charging as well. I have had mine for about 5 years now. Before that I used Oyster A5 but had to replace them every year or two. I will not go back to them. Laube clippers are awesome!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 24, 2012)

I've been through tons of clippers and haven't found anything Im 100% in love with. The best Ive found is using Double k's for the body down to the knee, then doing legs and heads with oster A5's


----------



## dgrminis (Mar 24, 2012)

I have the Oster A5 and I am surprised to read how many people dislike them... I have had no issues with mine (Ive had them 3 years)-- Granted I do not show so I only body clip 2 or 3 horses a year if they need it and do the bridle paths on the rest of the horses... I have noticed that the blades do seem to dull quickly but I just assumed that was because the horses I have clipped were dirty and had very thick/long winter coats... I am also interested in a cordless clipper for bridle paths, etc. so will be reading the responses as they come in


----------

